# Does anyone know?



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I am interested in finding out if it is common or not to have dogs related to each other on different sides of the pedigree. Such as a dog having the same grandmother as great grandmother. I hope I asked that right.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a good link that explains inbreeding and line breeding:

http://www.bulldoginformation.com/breeding-types.html


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Here's a good link that explains inbreeding and line breeding:
> 
> http://www.bulldoginformation.com/breeding-types.html[/B]


Thanks.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Is there anywhere online I could look up who has the dogs in the pedigree now?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Is there anywhere online I could look up who has the dogs in the pedigree now?[/B]


 

I would love to know the very same thing, anyone have any ideas?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Why don't you post their names and see if anyone knows. There are a lot of show people here who just might be able to help you.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Why don't you post their names and see if anyone knows. There are a lot of show people here who just might be able to help you.[/B]


Good idea!

I'll start by asking does anyone know if Al-Mar is a breeder?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=366293
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al-Mar is a kennel name. I think that is Marjorie Lewis.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of our SM members, Tina (Its Magic Maltese) says on her website that her first male Maltese was from Al-Mar. Maybe she will see your post and answer.

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/

I tried to google it and it seems like this may be an older kennel that no longer breeds and shows Maltese. How far back in the pedigree are the Al-Mar dogs?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. There is a dog named Al-Mar Dandi Andi as a great grandfather. I'm not sure what my point is in looking into this. I guess with all the discussions, I felt like pulling out this pedigree and taking a look.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found this from Snowcrest Maltese. He's on this pedigree, but you can't pull it up. I think it's outdated. It has his regsistration # so that might be helpful.

http://www.snowcrestmaltese.com/tinker.html

He's in this pedigree, too.

http://maltesedreams.gotpetsonline.com/event/2005-06-10-1


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

> Thanks for the info. There is a dog named Al-Mar Dandi Andi as a great grandfather. I'm not sure what my point is in looking into this. I guess with all the discussions, I felt like pulling out this pedigree and taking a look.[/B]



hey! Skwooshee's great grandfather is Al-Mar Dandi Andi! heehee exciting


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I found this from Snowcrest Maltese. He's on this pedigree, but you can't pull it up. I think it's outdated. It has his regsitration # so that might be helpful.
> 
> http://www.snowcrestmaltese.com/tinker.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. There was another one there with a similiar name. Melodylane.




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=366374
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Isn't Skwooshee a puppy? How old his his Mom?


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

oh its his great great something i think..its his dad's mom's mom's dad. That sound right? I dont remember his moms age. ill ask again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you read Tina's post in this thread, she says that Al-Mar/Marjorie Lewis is deceased.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=21758&hl=


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> If you read Tina's post in this thread, she says that Al-Mar/Marjorie Lewis is deceased.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=21758&hl=[/B]



Apparently when Marjorie Lewis was showing, she finished a number of dogs. My little boy has twelve of her champions in the father's side of his pedigree, starting with his grandfather and going back.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Anyone here of Arc Angel's Cute And Clever? This dog appears in the pedigree two times.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> I found this from Snowcrest Maltese. He's on this pedigree, but you can't pull it up. I think it's outdated. It has his regsistration # so that might be helpful.
> 
> http://www.snowcrestmaltese.com/tinker.html
> 
> ...


This dog is in Piper's pedigree. This is as far back as we have found so far.

Sire: Ch Wee Willie Wonka of Al-Mar
Ch. Al-Mar Dandi Andi 
Dam: Ch. Fancie Capricio of Al-Mar


Sire: Ch Bimbo Bimbo of Al-Mar
Ch Fancie Capricio of Al-Mar
Dam: Ch Hello Dolly of Al-Mar


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

> Anyone here of Arc Angel's Cute And Clever? This dog appears in the pedigree two times.[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=366384
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skwooshee has all of those on his dad's side. this is very interesting! He also has Ch Arc Angels Cute and Clever.

He has on his dads side about 27 Villa Malta in 5 generations.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

The Villa Malta is one of my favorite.







You can read about them in most of the Maltese books. I would love to see pictures of your baby. I think we all would.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=366451
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skwooshee has all of those on his dad's side. this is very interesting! He also has Ch Arc Angels Cute and Clever.

He has on his dads side about 27 Villa Malta in 5 generations.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Very interesting!


----------

